# Verkaufe FEAR 3 und Darksiders Collectors Edition



## xarek (15. Juli 2012)

hi! 
ich verkaufe die collectors edition von fear 3 und die hellbook edition von darksiders - jeweils deutsche versionen und noch eingeschweißt!
macht mir angebote.
ich würde auch gegen pc oder ps3 spiele tauschen.


----------

